# How much can you earn and still get rent allowance?



## danmyers22 (8 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Was hoping you guys could help me out with some questions. Me and my friend want to get a place together, i am currently on rent allowance but want to move out. She is currently working but less than 30 hours a week, however she makes around 250 per week. Would she be able claim rent allowance? Also could we get any house and pay the extra or would we have to get one below a certain price per month?

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## gipimann (8 Mar 2011)

Have a look at the site linked below, especially the information leaflet link at the bottom of the page.

[broken link removed]

There are maximum rent limits set, and you will not be entitled to rent supplement if the rent exceeds the limit for your county and family size.

If you are moving in as a couple, your incomes will be combined when calculating any entitlement to Rent Supplement.   It might also affect your income (I'm assuming you're on SW at the moment).


----------



## Ildánach (8 Mar 2011)

You would need to provide more details to get the proper information. You will need to advise on the following points at least:

1. Would you be living with this person as a couple? Do either of you have any children who will be living with you?  Is there anyone else who would be living with you?
2. Are you currently on a social welfare payment, if so, which one, and for how long?
3. Is your friend on a social welfare payment, if so, which one, and for how long?
4. How many hours does your friend work, and over how many days does the work take place?
5. Does your friend currently receive rent supplement? If so, how long has she received it.
6. If not, is your friend currently in private rented accommodation? If so, for how long has she been?
7. If you work, how much do you earn from employment, how many hours do you work each week, and over how many days does the work take place?
8. Do you have any other income?
9. What age are you and your friend?


----------



## sophia (22 Mar 2011)

Hi, does anyone know how much rent allowance i would get. I work 20hrs a wk and my net pay is €590 a fortnight, i get lone parents of €145 a wk and €45 Fis, i have 2 children. Also my name is on a house tat is in negative equity but its rented out. Do i need to be on  housing list to qualify for rent allowance?


----------



## gipimann (22 Mar 2011)

You must be in private rented accommodation for 6 months or have been assessed as having a housing need by the local authority before you can qualify for Rent Supplement.

At a very rough calculation, your assessable income (including disregards for part-time earnings) is €123 pw.  You will be expected to pay this amount towards your rent every week.   In addition, there is a minimum contribution of €24 pw which all Rent Supplement recipients must pay.   

This gives a total of €147 pw which you must pay yourself.

If your rent is less than this, you won't qualify.  
If your rent is higher than this amount, you may qualify for the difference.  A maximum rent limit applies to each county and your rent must not exceed the limit for your county and family size.

NB: these are very rough calculations.  There may be other information which affects your entitlement to Rent Supplement - you should contact your local CWO for information.


----------



## sophia (24 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i will contact my CWO to see if i qualify.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Mar 2011)

gipimann said:


> You must be in private rented accommodation for 6 months or have been assessed as having a housing need by the local authority before you can qualify for Rent Supplement.


 
Surely the housing need wouldn't be met as the OP owns a house (the fact that it's rented out currently doesn't negate that fact).


----------

